# Waxstock Hotel



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Who's staying at the Ricoh hotel then?

Be good to have a drink, spin on roulette and chat with some fellow members the night before


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Me and team SNS will be there buddy 

Dom


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

I would but I only live 5 mins away


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shopnshine said:


> Me and team SNS will be there buddy
> 
> Dom


Sure me and rolli will come find you 



chr15rey said:


> I would but I only live 5 mins away


I only live half hour away but the car has to be in the arena overnight


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep we will be staying there saturday evening


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah me and the wife will be there aswell


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be there too.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chr15rey said:


> I would but I only live 5 mins away


Same here,relaxing at home,then down the A444.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Be a nice little gathering then


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Be a nice little gathering then


Don't get bumming people in your polo!

#yolo


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll be there... probably sleeping after a gentle drive down


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be there with the missus. How will we recognise each other from non - detailing guests?Don't want to walk up to some random and say 'hi are you off DW.' Haha


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tom J said:


> I'll be there with the missus. How will we recognise each other from non - detailing guests?Don't want to walk up to some random and say 'hi are you off DW.' Haha


Where a pink flower behind your left ear, we will know its you


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Where a pink flower behind your left ear, we will know its you


:lol:

Look for people who bet in even amounts and keep their chip stacks the same height 

Or the odd one who pops out a sample of polish to take away the swirls on the chips lol


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Look for people who bet in even amounts and keep their chip stacks the same height
> 
> Or the odd one who pops out a sample of polish to take away the swirls on the chips lol


:lol:


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Where a pink flower behind your left ear, we will know its you


Ok if you do the same I'll look out for you :doublesho


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> ...a pink flower behind your left ear


Oh, my word, is ADS Alfred in for a night to remember!!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey guys, long time lurker, just registered. Will be going to my first waxstock event. Only got into detailing the past year.Looking forward to it. Going to be staying at the hotel for couple of nights too.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Am staying at the Hilton. 

Booked too late to get ricoh hotel


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Am staying at the Hilton.
> 
> Booked too late to get ricoh hotel


Was still a room left last night. Did you say 'it's for waxstock'? As they told me they were sold out until I said that haha


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I shall be there with Elliott.Frith and two other mates, sure we shall find the bar at some point :wave:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Was still a room left last night. Did you say 'it's for waxstock'? As they told me they were sold out until I said that haha


Booked online. Staying the Saturday and Sunday.

Hilton isn't too far anyway. Will just catch the guys at show :thumb:


----------



## stuj76 (Jul 1, 2007)

If anyone is interested we have over booked our room allocation for Saturday night. I have 3 twin/double rooms available.

S


----------



## stuj76 (Jul 1, 2007)

stuj76 said:


> If anyone is interested we have over booked our room allocation for Saturday night. I have 3 twin/double rooms available.
> 
> S


2 of the 3 rooms have been taken, thank you. If anyone is still looking for a twin/double room for the Saturday night only, please contact me on 01423 860022 or [email protected]


----------



## Gaz| (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm in coventry myself, so I may pop in, new here though, so don't know many people! Lol


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm staying down the road at the Premier Inn - anyone got plans for Saturday night?


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know what time we can check in to our room on saturday and when we have to be out Sunday? 

Also where can we park overnight and is there access to water?

Can't wait now

Jordan


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

kartman said:


> Does anyone know what time we can check in to our room on saturday and when we have to be out Sunday?
> 
> Also where can we park overnight and is there access to water?
> 
> ...


3pm mate

Unsure on departure tbh


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> 3pm mate
> 
> Unsure on departure tbh


Cheers mate 

I think we are planning a trip to Coventry Transport Museum beforehand so should be after than anyhow :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm staying there with SWMBO


----------

